# Darling granddaughter learns a lesson on life.



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

My 6 year old granddaughter has a hamster called Bertie, she wanted a pet for a long time and children being children my daughter wanted something that sad as it sounds doesnt live for years in case little one became bored. Well my GD loves this little fella but as they were never sure of his true age and they only live a couple of years, she has phoned and said Bertie seems to have had some kind of stroke, the vet said there is nothing to be done. They are booked to go to Wookey Hole to see Santa and Granny is on hamster duty as GD doesnt want him home alone. Do so hope he doesnt die on my watch  Poor GD is very upset but a 6 year old being a 6 year old is torn between Bertie and having breakfast with Santa.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh bless! Having had numerous hamsters when my kids were young once they are ill they usually perish very quickly  I have however revived a few over the years wrapped in a teatowel in a low oven!!! Good luck!


----------

